# Triplets pygmy goats



## 11langenkamp_w (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a pygmy goat have triplets yesterday and i was wondering how is the best way to make sure the mom is producing enough milk for all 3? I have as much hay and grain as she wants and is given fresh water daily. Also 1 of them has kinda of floppy ears and could not walk for the first 4 hours of birth it was the lat one out could his ears and weak legs be because he was so packed in the mother?


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not sure but want to see pictures. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations!

The weak one may need a shot of Bo-Se.  It's a selenium / vitamin E shot that you can get from your vet (it's Rx).

Are all 3 nursing?  The dam should have plenty to nurse all 3.  You just want to make sure that they're all getting the opportunity to nurse.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Nov 14, 2011)

All 3 are nursing and the weak one is fine now just still scracthing my head why his ears are kinda of floppy.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

The ear will probably straighten out on it's own.  I'd still give that one a Bo-Se shot.

If they're all nursing then just keep an eye on them and as long as they're all happy and energetic (in spurts) then they're getting enough.  If anyone starts to act lethargic then I'd be worried that they're not getting enough.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

I have found that around day 2 to 3, if you see the babies constantly bothering mom for milk, she may not be producing enough, if you offer the kid a bottle at this point and they willingly take it, Then they are for sure not getting enough. A satisfied baby wont take a bottle. This only works the first few days, Wont work as well with a 2 or 3 week old kid that is used to nursing on the dam, They are harder to get to take a bottle, even if they are hungry.  If I have a baby that seems to get hungry, and takes a bottle, I offer a couple bottles a day and try and determin what I need to do for mom to help improve her milk production. Sometimes, a young doe just may need to catch up on her milk production.   

The other thing would be if one of the babies isn't getting enough right away and they get weak and just lay around, When you go to get them up they just stand their looking confused, not stretching, not looking full in the belly. This baby kind of baby may not willingly take a bottle, even though they are badly needing one, They have ran out of blood sugar and their brain is getting confussed, I find with this type of kid, a few ccs of corn syrup thinned with a little bit of hot black coffee, squirted in their mouth with a 3cc syringe can give them the blood sugar they need to start thinking again and develop a sucking reflex, so they can take a bottle in a half hour or hour. 

It sounds like you babies are doing well.  congratulations.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 15, 2011)

I give all my babies at birth or as soon after a Bo-Se shot & CDt. Mom get wormer and a Bo-Se also. The ears should straighten out soon as there is only so much room in there and it probably didnt have much room. I also when 1 is weak give them a Baking soda ball. If you decide to bottle feed use real cows milk you will have less problems in the long run. I have supplemented babies in the past but it was quads. Supplementing helps tame them down also if mom keeps them away from you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

Pygmies generally can support triplets or even quads on their own.  They may not be a dairy line but they produce enough milk to support their kids.  In fact the only farm that I know that had to bottle feed a pygmy kid was because the dam went down.

I give the dam a Bo-Se shot within 30 days of pre-kidding as this offers a benefit to both the dam and the kid(s).

I don't bottle feed and my kids are as tame as bottle babies.  The key is to spend a lot of time with them in their first 14 days of life.


Chaty - I'm curious as to why you give a baking soda ball at a week old?


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Nov 15, 2011)

You give 1cc of bose right? And in the skin How do you know when your giving the shot its on the right place? And also worm the mothers right after birth or how long do you wait? Can you worm them when there pregnant?


----------



## Chaty (Nov 16, 2011)

I give it to kids that are weak that are having Floppy Kid syndrome.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm hoping you will post pics of these babies!    How are they doing today?


----------



## elevan (Nov 16, 2011)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> You give 1cc of bose right? And in the skin How do you know when your giving the shot its on the right place? And also worm the mothers right after birth or how long do you wait? Can you worm them when there pregnant?


Bo-Se is given IM (in the muscle).  I give it in the rear inner thigh and had my vet show me how to give it there.  But most give it in the neck.  Here's a nice illustrated website to show you where to give shots:  http://www.infovets.com/healthysmrm/C275.htm

On deworming around kidding.  I deworm with Ivomec 14-30 days prekidding and then again 24 hours after kidding.  Ivomec and Safeguard (for tapeworms) are ok to give when pregnant.  Do not give Valbazen to pregnant does.





			
				Chaty said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.  Glad I cleared that up.  It sounded like you just give it to give it.  Thanks.


----------

